# A Guy Fairy Tale



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2010)

*A Guy Fairy Tale*

*Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl  "Will you marry me?"  *

*The girl said, "NO!"  *

*And the guy lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf a lot, and drank beer, and ate a lot of smoked meats, and had tons of money in the bank and left the**  **toilet seat**  **up and farted whenever he wanted.*

*The End.*








Edited it to include the picture.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 23, 2010)

Amen brother! Amen!


----------



## mr mac (Oct 23, 2010)

That is a fairy tale, isn't it?!?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

I had to add the picture to this Fairy Tale!

Bear


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes sir truly a fairy tale....


----------



## gotarace (Mar 6, 2011)

LMAO  A guy can dream thats all us married guys have left....


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

What he said.


----------



## rednecksmoker (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like the perfect life!


----------



## kingkoch42 (Mar 9, 2011)

gone


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL Dream on...


----------

